# agility shots



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Anyone got really good shots of their dogs on the course? Possibly next Sunday our class is having a bonus practice, and a friend of one of the students is an amateur photographer who wants to practice getting action shots. Tag has a tendancy to come out of the tunnel sideways (he runs the side of it, like a cat does, lol) and I'm hoping to get a good shot of Tag at a 90 degree angle coming out of the tunnel


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

Absolutely, I have hundreds of awesome pic's from agility, mostly from pro photographers. Last year a photographer finally got a pic Petie on the Frame that was in focus and at the right moment. Petie does the frame in 1 to 1 1/2 seconds, does the whole thing in 4 strides (he's only 13.1/4 inches tall), and jumps the apex. The pic they finally got was just after he cleared the apex, he is all stretched out in full stride with all four feet off the frame, driving for the contact zone. Yeah, I was thrilled to see it and plan on giving myself a X-mas present by having it blown up and huge!!!


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

LynnI said:


> Absolutely, I have hundreds of awesome pic's from agility, mostly from pro photographers. Last year a photographer finally got a pic Petie on the Frame that was in focus and at the right moment. Petie does the frame in 1 to 1 1/2 seconds, does the whole thing in 4 strides (he's only 13.1/4 inches tall), and jumps the apex. The pic they finally got was just after he cleared the apex, he is all stretched out in full stride with all four feet off the frame, driving for the contact zone. Yeah, I was thrilled to see it and plan on giving myself a X-mas present by having it blown up and huge!!!


Awesome! I bought a bunch of frames and plan on ordering a ton and framing them. I've got a few new frames with random dog pics in it, I'm a picture nut  Anyone who comes into my house will see my dogs's faces all over the walls


----------

